# Nadine Krüger und Karen Heinrichs - Sat1 FFS x2



## homer22 (29 Mai 2008)

so macht fernsehen spass!


----------



## Katzun (29 Mai 2008)

man will es kaum glauben, jetzt hat er es...

schöne oops homer, vielen dank und jetzt wo du weißt wie das funzt, hau rein:thumbup:


----------



## brainspy (29 Mai 2008)

Das die Mädels sowas überhaupt machen? Aber sieht natürlich sehr schön aus.


----------



## great2cu (9 Juni 2008)

sehr nett


----------



## maierchen (9 Juni 2008)

Na geht doch !:thumbup:
und :thx:


----------



## thhorbaldur (31 Okt. 2008)

Sehr schön!


----------



## armin (31 Okt. 2008)

Gut gelöst nichts zu sehen..leider


----------



## evian (31 Okt. 2008)

mich würd mal intressieren warum du ihre beine in die luft heben Oo


----------



## marien279 (31 Okt. 2008)

Hat man hier ein video von?


----------



## chaebi (31 Okt. 2008)

Sehr schöne Beine....


----------



## Tical (2 Nov. 2008)

Die Bilder in HQ haben


----------



## alberich (14 Nov. 2008)

Herzlichen dank für die tollen Bilder


----------



## eddi (15 Nov. 2008)

Danke für Nadine's Höschen.


----------



## teethmaker1 (16 Nov. 2008)

Sonst immer züchtig und jetzt so etwas-----einfach toll Danke für die Bilder


----------



## bob (16 Nov. 2008)

Schöne Gymnastik Übung, und das am frühen Morgen! danke


----------



## t3o1 (16 Nov. 2008)

sehr schöne bilder...


----------



## cipa (18 Nov. 2008)

sehr gut bilder


----------



## hardy454 (18 Nov. 2008)

Hallo !
Bin neu im Board, muß sagen sehr schöne Blider


----------



## The Doctor (18 Nov. 2008)

WOW besten Dank die beiden heißen Ladies.
Das FFS ist immer für ein Oops gut...


----------



## tobacco (18 Nov. 2008)

Sie sind eben sportlich und sexi


----------



## 14903 (18 Nov. 2008)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht


----------



## BREspy (26 Nov. 2008)

Sehr geil!!!!! Danke


----------



## rabbit69 (26 Nov. 2008)

mutig


----------



## Codeman275 (27 Nov. 2008)

Thx. Hallöschen Popöschen - sach ich mal


----------



## deblank (27 Nov. 2008)

sehr schön danke


----------



## sokrates02 (28 Nov. 2008)

Nadin fand ich schon immer gut..............


----------



## ice0099 (29 Nov. 2008)

*schön...*

sehr schön


----------



## Alibaba13 (15 Dez. 2008)

Ja, das ist schön, Beine von unten;


----------



## viewer007 (15 Dez. 2008)

na, das ist doch mal was leckeres zum Frühstück ;-)))


----------



## cracki (16 Dez. 2008)

aber hallo..schaut mann einmal kein FSfernsehn dann das

super cap haste auch das vid..?wäre super--danke


----------



## MasterChief (21 Dez. 2008)

Ich muss schon sagen, die Mädels beim FF sind echt der Hammer...


----------



## FFS_Fan (22 Jan. 2009)

echt spektakulär... leider war ich da schon aufm weg zur arbeit, ein video wär echt toll
danke auf jeden fall erst mal


----------



## eurofeld (24 Jan. 2009)

nadine is hot


----------



## zocker313 (10 Feb. 2009)

Super Bilder. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Baustert Paul (11 Feb. 2009)

*Sehr Sehr Sexy Moderatorinnen*

:hearts::hearts::hearts::3dinlove::3dinlove::3dinlove:Ich finde die beiden zum Anknabbern Sehr Sehr Sexy Süss aus.:3dlove::3dlove::3dlove::3dlove::3dthumbup::3dthumbup::3dthumbup::3dthumbup:


----------



## vigilans (11 Feb. 2009)

Schick schick


----------



## moisken (19 März 2009)

Eine stellung die beiden sehr gut steht,Danke!


----------



## Scheich200 (21 März 2009)

Super klasse


----------



## mexican (21 März 2009)

Danke!


----------



## aj1981 (22 März 2009)

hammer bilder danke


----------



## mfranke75 (22 März 2009)

Super Bilder,Danke


----------



## Mesiah (23 März 2009)

was für tolle frauen danke für die caps


----------



## tottato2002 (23 März 2009)

Verdammt gut. Danke


----------



## xxAndreasxx (26 März 2009)

geile schenkel..löl


----------



## hose (26 Apr. 2009)

kann jemand ma des video dazu besorgen?


----------



## surfingone (7 Mai 2009)

*sehr viel spass*

... hab ich daran.... gut das jemand das mitschneidet... dann kann ich morgens ausschlafen LOL


----------



## bob (7 Mai 2009)

schöne morgengymnastik, danke


----------



## hose (9 Mai 2009)

gibs davon nicht irgenwo ein video 
würde es gerne haben finde es aber nirgends


----------



## Pferdle (11 Mai 2009)

*Dicke backen*

Es geht nichts über eine Live Sendung, wenn die Moderatorinnen vergessen was die Kamera alles einfangen kann.


----------



## Käfer (11 Mai 2009)

das sollten sie öfters machen


----------



## calliporsche (17 Mai 2009)

tolle Frauen.


----------



## murky555 (18 Mai 2009)

*toll*

das machen sie extra um die sendung zu peppen murky


----------



## darkdash (10 Sep. 2009)

hjahaha echt n1


----------



## bornie29 (9 Okt. 2009)

Schön Schön :thumbup:


----------



## Finderlohn (24 Okt. 2009)

So habe ich die süsse Nadine noch nicht gesehen.Danke


----------



## calliporsche (26 Dez. 2009)

schöne Bilder !


----------



## vienna77 (26 Dez. 2009)

wow heiss danke


----------



## haegar331 (29 Dez. 2009)

echt cool. Mehr!


----------



## BlueLynne (29 Dez. 2009)

schon 6:52 kann man Spaß haben !


----------



## figo7 (30 Dez. 2009)

haha! Was ging denn da, waren die gedoped? :drip:


----------



## fantasycrasher (14 Feb. 2010)

Nice


----------



## merol (20 Feb. 2010)

Danke


----------



## G3GTSp (24 Feb. 2010)

tolle ups von Nadine ,danke


----------



## Endgamer77 (9 Juli 2010)

Wie aktiv die in der Früh schon sind! 
Danke


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2010)

Danke für die beiden sportlichen Damen


----------



## kwademagitta (11 Nov. 2010)

Klasse danke wieter so:WOW::WOW:


----------



## themarvelous (27 Nov. 2010)

nadine ist immer gut


----------



## Traveller2 (11 Nov. 2011)

Thxs


----------



## newkel (18 Nov. 2011)

sehr gut bilder


----------



## schlumpf15 (18 Nov. 2011)

Dankeschöön


----------



## BeuLe (20 Nov. 2011)

...nice


----------



## fsk1899 (20 Nov. 2011)

sowas sieht man leider nicht mehr. und karen sah hübscher aus mit langen haaren.


----------



## blackmoon (7 Okt. 2012)

nadine müsste wieder zurück.......


----------



## yesno88 (25 Aug. 2013)

Suuuuper danke


----------



## Reaper (25 Aug. 2013)

sexy sexy danke


----------



## moschino (26 Aug. 2013)

Danke fuer die super bilder !


----------



## Weltenbummler (26 Aug. 2013)

Beide Frauen haben ein sehr süßen Popo.


----------

